# would this kind of sex education in college be useful?



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

They've erected, for lack of a better word, a statue on a campus in Tennessee.

At the very least it is a good way to inform about anatomy!

Bustle


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd sneak in at night and leave offerings before it.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's a start. Lab work is a necessary next step to ensure the lesson is understood.



> would this kind of sex education in college be useful?


Or was that a clitorical question?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I find it funny that a society who thinks that porn is the answer for all men would have a problem with an abstract statue that sort of looks like a women's parts.

.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

At the very least it shows it's an innie, not an outie, but it is all there.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

is there a penis statue next to? or pointing at it?

wheres the equality ? and I guess we need someone to tell young women about how it works ?

I mean fair is fair. 

some women don't know D1ck about what to do to a D1ck.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Seems kind of stupid? Maybe I'm missing something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> Seems kind of stupid? Maybe I'm missing something.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kind of my opinion about the bulk of modern art, but at least it's something I can identify.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Reminds me of the Everyone Loves Raymond episode where his mother makes a modern art sculpture.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Maybe you're supposed to rub it for good luck?


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

The statue is in the library. No one is even going to see it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

The mission of the Cliteracy Project *CLITERACY is a “mixed media project that explores a paradox: the global obsession with sexualizing female bodies in a world that is illiterate when it comes to female sexuality.”*


That statue isn't abstract, it is a perfect p, though giant, replica of the clitoris. Long Live the Cliteracy Project!


OMG Fozzy this is your thread isn't it?

20 second on the clock let's see how many one liners you can come up with for this thread?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

VermisciousKnid said:


> The statue is in the library. No one is even going to see it.


Much like the real thing?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I had several ready to go in 20 seconds, but I had trouble "double clicking my mouse".


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> is there a penis statue next to? or pointing at it?
> 
> wheres the equality ? and I guess we need someone to tell young women about how it works ?
> 
> ...


Considering the clitoris wasn't even a fully defined organ until 1998, according to the article, and the penis was fully explored before man had fire....not sure why we need yet another phallic statue.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I am snorting Fozzy. LMAO!

MBH, totally stealing "Clitorical!"


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

A statue like that could really set tongues to wagging.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

With education like that, we can have the problem of illcliteracy licked in no time.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a feeling that artist was just out to push people's buttons.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> Considering the clitoris wasn't even a fully defined organ until 1998, according to the article, and the penis was fully explored before man had fire....not sure why we need yet another phallic statue.


equality 

before fire lol then why did i have to teach most of my girlfriends how to sux c0ck?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Go read the article Chilly....


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

As long as no one touches the statue without actively seeking consent, what could go wrong?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Anon Pink said:


> Go read the article Chilly....


I read the article.

and i still think if your putting up a statue of a vagina then you should put one of a penis next to it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> I read the article.
> 
> and i still think if your putting up a statue of a vagina then you should put one of a penis next to it.


When they mount a statue of a vagina, I'm sure they'll be happy to erect a penis statue too.


A clitoris is not a vagina.

How's that Fozzy? As good as yours?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

You tried for a knockout, but it was more of a glans-ing blow.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

The artist must be a Kevin Costner fan.

She obviously believed that if she built it, they would come.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, it was only a glans-ing blow but is sure put me on my knees.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's more a representation of a vulva than a clitoris. Wouldn't you really rather drive a vulva?

(Fozzy, my friend, you really need to get laid!)


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Word of the golden clitoris is causing quite a buzz on campus!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like assault with a battery.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Personal said:


> Why?
> 
> Can't a penis stand up on its own?


Oh Dayum! Personal slides in for the win!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Personal said:


> Why?
> 
> Can't a penis stand up on its own?


only when aroused properly!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You all are cracking me up ... :lol::rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If they were to place one of those out on our revered Aggieland Campus, would certainly get all of the Southern Baptist's tongues in a tizzy enough to fastly begin waggling! 

Along with the Methodist's, and the Catholic's, and the Lutheran's, and the Episcopalian's, and the Non-Denom's, and the ...*


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

intheory said:


> The Grey's Anatomy sketches are interesting; but a little hard to follow.


Are they easy to come by?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Personal said:


> Why?
> 
> Can't a penis stand up on its own?


WOW!! LOL!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

This kind of thing was common place in art school. All genitalia all the time.


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

OMG Fozzy is killing me LOL.

somebody stop him:lol::rofl::rofl:


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

This thread needs a drum roll.

BA DA DUM:smthumbup:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

techmom said:


> This thread needs a drum roll.
> 
> BA DA DUM:smthumbup:


It needs a rimshot, but with this crowd, I wouldn't go there...


----------

